# The new smiles



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

Who is loving the new smiles :banana: i know that i am :rockon: :bounce: and i realy love the PETA smile :hippie: and the anti PETA smile :deadhorse 

LMAO
Stephen


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Woh. I totally love the dancing bananas, :banana: :RockOn:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

:llama: :rofl: :banana:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

:lock1:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

:laser: :killpain: :flame: :rip:  :lever: :fencing: :spy: :usa2: 


I love them all.... they are hilarious...


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

what the freek i dont have em


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

click on More under the regular smileis, and then scroll down a bit... :ball: :deadhorse :fish: :horn: :spider: :jaw:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

This is the best thread ever, thank you thank you :humble: :first: please hold ure clapping till im done............where did they get all these smiles they are awesome. Okay thats all im done :clap2: 

Stephen


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh come on Stephen you aint :first: I'm :first: So yeah thought i'd tell ya that. :becky: LOL, By the way, these smileys are cool. :nixon: :flypig: :boink: :drum: :boxing: :wacko: 

Big hug to everyone! :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

:kev: :hat: :target: :brick:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*I dont think so*

Nichole im :first: and at best u might be :third: but i dont even think thats you so :bump: you...........why dont u take ure lil pink pom poms and go do the lil girly thang :cheer2: and let us boys be boys :fencing: 

LOL just messin with ya but dont play with fire if you dont wonna get burnt :flame: :mad2: 

:first: Stephen :first:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

:hurt: :smow: Geez you can be so mean. Ya wanna fight?  :boxing: :rip: LOL. jk. Oh well, I was :third: this year. But I'll be :first: next year.  But don't worry I still love ya. Even if you are mean to me sometimes. :sad:  :rofl: :sorry:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Haha*

Im not mean im just honest :nono: okay now lets get :focus: Who else loves these here smiles :hippie: :wave: :ball: :moviecorn


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

:RockOn: :rockon:


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

:banana: :banana: :beat: :fencing: :aniangel: :target: dang im so stupid


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

fredbear90 said:


> :banana: :banana: :beat: :fencing: :aniangel: :target: dang im so stupid


You are not...well maybe...but not from what I can tell. :wink: :zip:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

LMAO... 

Stephen... tell the truth... when i :aero: into town... you :yield: ... because you know that when i come and we :fencing: you end up :rip: and at best :second: ... :violin: lol... because you know that when i enter the compitition they already get the :first: and engrave it with my name... and you are :Cry: in fear... 

the moral to this story is when I come into town you must :hail: to the cheif... because i am the :boom: and that now is common knowledge...

Brian :director: :usa2: 

ps do not forget next time in the smackdown to bring your :crutch: because you are gonna be :whip: by me... and try this time not to :Cry: to much


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

Give me a Fin break Brian, we only shot 2 tournaments at the same course and i beat u on Sat and u beat me on Sun at that dang turkey shoot. so the next time we meat ill bring :beer: and we can have a lil :fencing: and we can see whos the Bi*** now. LMAO :ranger: and i think thats all i got to say.


:nixon: my brothers and sisters :nixon: 
Stephen


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

:laser: :llama: :deadhorse :vom:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Brian:
HAHA I think Stephen could beat you any day. Stop the smack talk, and start walking. Cuz you're gonna be walking away when he whoops you so bad, it'll shame you.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Brian:
> HAHA I think Stephen could beat you any day. Stop the smack talk, and start walking. Cuz you're gonna be walking away when he whoops you so bad, it'll shame you.


o do i feel the love... you have never even seen me shoot... lol... do you want some of this too? there is plenty to go around and the next smackdown... just dont  in :embarres: when i :whip: you with my :ninja: skills... :laugh:  

now put that in your pipe and :smoke: 

(note post smackdown it is normal to look like the following :beat: )

lol...

Brian (aka MR X ) :wink:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

You are full of Shat Brian now put that in ure pipe and smoke it :smoke: , You can talk the talk but u cant walk the walk.

Stephen


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Shoot-in-NC said:


> You are full of Shat Brian now put that in ure pipe and smoke it :smoke: , You can talk the talk but u cant walk the walk.
> 
> Stephen


You will learn in time young grasshopper... lol...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> o do i feel the love... you have never even seen me shoot... lol... do you want some of this too? there is plenty to go around and the next smackdown... just dont  in :embarres: when i :whip: you with my :ninja: skills... :laugh:
> 
> now put that in your pipe and :smoke:
> 
> ...


Like I'm afraid of you. Ha! Now that's funny right there.  Here take a :beer: on me. Maybe it'll make ya feel better after losing. :zip:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

shooter07 said:


> You will learn in time young grasshopper... lol...


 I think you are gunna be the one doing the learning there lil amigo.

Stephen


----------

